# Lace rock



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in the beginning stage of setting up my tank after a 7 year hiatus because my house was not big enough. Yeah, I know, shoulda bought a bigger house  Anyway, it is a standard size 55g 48"x20"x12". I will be using PFS as my substrate, adding crushed coral to maintain 7.8 - 8.2 ph (my tap water in AZ comes out at 7.8 ph) building a UGJ system and double filters... magnum 350 (which I already have from before) and will buy the Eheim 2217 before I go live. Will run activated charcoal in the 350 & standard mix in the Eheim w/o charcoal of course. Now that I have the tank particulars out of the way... Here is my question about rocks.

When my tank was last up I had red lava rock, some boulders, some slate, some clay pots (hidden in the rocks). The other day at the LFS I saw a box of lace rock. I got to looking thru it and noted that it had great shape, nice natural caves and some really nice coloring on some of the rocks. All in all I thought it to be ideal... I was slightly worried about how rough some of the edges were but the local Cichlid expert said it will not be a problem. I am having second thoughts and and worried about my new babies scratching themselves on the rough edges... Should I be worried? Should I try to file down the rough edges with a coarse file? Looking for advice. Anxious to get started in earnest, but I have to travel for business in a couple of weeks so can't start the fish less cycle until I am able to be here to test the water etc...

Thanks for any input. THIS IS A GREAT FORUM!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like a smoother rock, but many use lace rock without horrendous problems. Maybe stock a more peaceful group so they are not darting about without regard to the rocks. :thumb:


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

What I am leaning towards are definitely Mbuna so I am basically out of the timid / peaceful range... I will do another post later about stocking but so far I am leaning towards

Pseudotropheus sp. Elongates jewel spot, metriaclima sp Msobo, red zebra (or maybe OB zebra), some marmalade cats and I do not know if I can add a williamsi north since it is also a pseudotropheus. Maybe some rustys maybe some yellow labs.

Nothing on the high aggression scale but several mildly aggressive... Plan to go with 1m/4f. I realize that I can not have all of the above but this is basically what I have come up with this far as a starting point

Thanks on the thought for the lace rock, may try to do something to soften the sharp edges... Not sure what other than chip away/file some of the more jagged corners.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh I left out ps soulosi ... Still looking for a ink black species - I saw a pic of a male I n breeding dress that was jet black and darned if I did not write it down and I have looked and looked and looked to no avail :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Skip the marmalade cats...too big and aggressive for a 55G. You want a 75G for them.

Stock 1m:7f elongatus due to aggression.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

What about the Soulosi? Oh, the choices... The male jewel spot is beautiful, but if I need to go 1m/7f maybe I need to rethink that as the Fems are drab

Thx


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Saulosi are good in a 55G with 1m:4f.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

As always thanks!


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw some lace rock @Stone Store & it looked rather roughened & sharp. Very similar to coral rock.


----------

